# "Normal" annual postgraduate fee?



## anders (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been told that PRs/Citizens pay much less compared to international students but after browsing around I must say I got the impression that there is not that much of a difference.

Perhaps I am just looking at the wrong universites so could just someone please roughly tell me how much of an annual domestic postgraduate fee is to be expected at a rather standard uni? Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Study in Australia may help


----------

